# Cause For Concern?



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

I have a question concerning my setup and a possible ohm issue. 

Currently I am using an MVP v2 with a 30s Clearo. I am waiting for my nautilus to arrive, this is my everyday setup.

The MVP has a built in ohm tester so regularly I check to see that my coil is reading like it should.
This morning my 2.1 ohm 30s coil was reading at 2.2 ohm. it also seems that I need to hold the fire button in a bit longer to get the same vape. I then plugged in my wifes 16D clearo into my MVP to see what it was reading at. It is a 2.1 reading at 2.0. I then put in one of my eVod clearo's and getting a NON, but it is working fine on my Joyetech 1000 mAh vv.

Why would these coils be operating at a different ohm's suddenly? Is there a problem with my MVP or the coils?


----------



## Arctus (9/8/14)

Try cleaning the threads on both the MVP and the 30s, grab some paper towel fold it and pinch the bottom threads of the 30s and turn it like you were unscrewing it from the MVP, you should find some dirt on there, keep doing this until no more dirt comes off.
Then twist up the paper towel until it is approx. the same thickness as the opening in the 510 connection and screw the paper towel into it and out again, repeat until no more dirt comes off.

0.1 ohm difference is nothing to worry about, my aerotank mega on my MVP varies between 2.0 and 2.2 on 2 ohm coils, but try the cleaning anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

I do that type of clean every time I refill, quite a stickler for it. I also dry burned about 5 days ago last since I am currently using 100% VG.

Thanks for putting my concerns a bit to rest. Hate to be stuck at work and either my MVP or my tank die on me! Quickest I will be back to analogues again since I am only 11 days fully digital.


----------



## RATZ (9/8/14)

The change in reading can also be due to gunk building on the coils, give them a clean an a dry burn. The Evod reading non I get too. this can be solved by using something to gently lift the centre pin on the MVP a tiny bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

Will lifting the centre pin not affect how my other tanks fit?


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

I get this with evods too, the positive terminal (little gold coloured round doohickey) on the 510 connector isn't making contact with the coil, I just pull the centre pin on the coil out about 1mm so it makes contact again. I don't like messing with the connector on the battery/mod just in case something gives, better to botch a coil than a mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

Oh and yes, slight .1 or .2 variations in resistance is normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

Thanks for all the answers guys.

Using spare while my MVP is on charge, threatening a red light (used to rather like red... disliking the colour more these days!)
Will give the 510 on the MVP another clean and dismantle the 30s tank to clean it again, juice is almost done in there anyway.
Didn't know you could pull the connector in the tanks either, thanks @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Thanks for all the answers guys.
> 
> Using spare while my MVP is on charge, threatening a red light (used to rather like red... disliking the colour more these days!)
> Will give the 510 on the MVP another clean and dismantle the 30s tank to clean it again, juice is almost done in there anyway.
> Didn't know you could pull the connector in the tanks either, thanks @BumbleBee


Just be gentle or you'll pull the whole pin out, but it's easy enough to push it back in


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

AH yes!
Gentle I will have to practice, thought since there was a slit under the tank that it could be unscrewed. Clearly I would be twisting forever. Or until my arms got tired and I gave up!


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> AH yes!
> Gentle I will have to practice, thought since there was a slit under the tank that it could be unscrewed. Clearly I would be twisting forever. Or until my arms got tired and I gave up!


Nah, it just pulls out and pushes in, the slit is just for airflow... would be awesome to watch someone trying to unscrew it though


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

you mock... Read a tutorial on recoiling and thought I would strip an evod to see how it would work... 
Clearly missed how all the parts got on the table in his tut, i tried to unscrew. Needless to say I have shelved that idea until I get the correct wick and coil wire (mostly because I unscrewed and got nowhere)


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

This thing doesn't seem to want to insert the video, here's the link...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

That video just went against every other vid I watched. They ll said in the others that the coil wraps should not touch and be loose. 
I want to create a cloud like that!


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

See now this is where the fun starts 

Try both methods and see what works better for YOU! What works for one person may not work for another, same applies to tanks, drippers, batteries, mods and juice.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

I just watch another video of his on creating a micro coil for a nautilus. He went single coil instead of double. 
Don't have my nautilus yet and I already want to mod it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> I just watch another video of his on creating a micro coil for a nautilus. He went single coil instead of double.
> Don't have my nautilus yet and I already want to mod it!


And the obsession is just beginning mate


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/8/14)

@Yiannaki that is too true!
Most of my orders take about a week to get to me, I cant wait that long for a coil replacement. 
Besides, I don't believe you can truly understand how things work until you strip it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

